# Ka24e Heads



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

I HAVE A 95 4X4 XE WITH KA24E I BOUGHT A REPLACEMENT MOTOR FOR IT THE HEADS APPEAR TO BE DIFFERENT I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WERE TO LOOK TO DETERMINE WHAT YEARS OR MODLE THE NEW ENGINE COME OUT OF I AM NOT SURE IF MY COMPUTER WILL RUN IT OR WHAT PLUGS TO PUT IN IT I NEED HELP.  
THANKS


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ummmm, see that "caps lock" on the left? hit it real quick... no need to yell. anyways, how many valves does the head have? you might have picked up a DE head instead of the E head. the de will have 16 valves whereas the e head will have only 12. OR count the sparkplugs, did your engine have 4 or 8 plugs in it? that could be the difference as well.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

They are both ka24e 12 valve but the fuel rails are different on the intakes and I know they made a few changes in certian years and I don't know if they changed the head for the models they but in cars. In need some way to determine a year on it so I can get the right plugs and replacement parts later on. Also my truck is a 95 I don't know if this is a new model or not and if my computer will work with it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

as long as you are using your same intake manifold, the ecu wont car which head is on there... i dont know how you would be able to tell otherwise... did your 95 have 4 or 8 plugs?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

i was going to leave the intake that was on it but i was using my carb. was afraid to pull intake and the port sizes be different i would just but it in and try it but don't know what plugs to use


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just use the same plugs you used before and while the head is off, install them in the newer head and see if they sit the same. chances are there wont be a problem with them.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

the head was already on the block i bought tha engine came completely assembled all I need to use is my carb


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ahhhh, gotcha. ok then, as long as you have all the same sensors, youll be alright.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

i guess my biggest deal is finding what it came out of so i can get the right plugs for it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill bet you the plugs are the same for several years...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

did they put the ka24e in any cars or only the ka24de


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they used the e in some early 240's, but the newer ones have the de just like the altima does.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

plugs should be the same. In my experience, if the fuel rails are different, the only problem you'll have is that the bolts will be of a different length... you'll just have to take the bolts off your old head and swap them with your new head to make your old intake manifold fit. It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

I believe I have found the difference in the two engines. My chilton book shows one small pic of the difference between the injectors on a non-california and the california models. The new engine is for sure a non-california model. I hope my throttle body will run with it and my computer will run it. I will let you guys know what the out come is and thanks for all the input.


----------

